# A season of Hawking...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Thought everyone might enjoy some photos and stories of my hunting season so far. I'm always looking for new places to chase birds if you have access to any good spots and want to watch some bird-on-bird action up close, send me a message!
The Team:









First kill(s), park ducks make good targets for building a young hawks confidence:









He's got 6 pigeons so far:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Seeing the dead pigeons made me think; any market out there for pest removal of them by using hawks? it seems that hawks would be ideal for areas that guns can't be used.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow I have always wanted to watch someone hunting this way. I'm very envious.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

that is awesome


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. There is a market for bird abatement using falconry birds, something I would love to do someday. It's been a hard week hunting the bird, but we scratched out 4 city pigeons today. Did get some cool shots of the bird from my buddy Jesse this week!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> Wow I have always wanted to watch someone hunting this way. I'm very envious.


I'm always happy to take interested folks out, and that's an open invitation to all. Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

The season continues to go great. I told myself I would name my next excellent falconry bird after a good fiend of mine who passed away a few years ago. Dylan, the human (falconer and SLC fireman) lived life honorably and brave, and the hawk has so far been living up to his namesake. We've also been doing our part helping control the feral pigeons around town. Today we bagged pigeon # 18, 19 & 20. 
























believe it or not, this one got away!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Towhee (Oct 23, 2012)

Just curious but are do "park ducks" have any special regulations protecting them from harvesting outside of duck season.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Been enjoying the mild weather and flying the bird almost daily, so far a great season with the little stud:

















yeah, the duck soaked him:









Hoping for a big advertising sponsorship with squatters(contract: free beer for life)









_Earkle voice:_ "Did I do that???"

















Working on starling eradication:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Towhee said:


> Just curious but are do "park ducks" have any special regulations protecting them from harvesting outside of duck season.


Im no falconer but in my mind's eye, I would say that this is a gray area. On one hand, you ultimately cant controll the bird in flight, but you did bring them to a park.....

Interesting thought

Blackbear, where abouts are you located?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

This was a good day!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy crap! Geese, wow!


Hey, I have some great starling recipes I've been wanting to try.


----------

